# 2008 Layton Model 326



## 5466john (Oct 29, 2013)

Just bought this unit and the slideouts stopped working. I was bringing in the bedroom slide when it stopped halfway in. The track underneath the bedroom was a little out of line. Before I tried to put the bedroom slide in I closed the livingroom slide, now neither one will work. Checked all fuses, breakers etc., have power from the slide switch to the motor but motor does not turn on. I also ran 12 volt directly to the motors and nothing!!


----------



## LEN (Oct 29, 2013)

Can you disconnect the motor from the drive and check it again this would eliminate binding and narrow to the motor. But both stopping working is strange unless the one motor drives both front and back slides.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2013)

The motor is probably grounded back through the black wire .  if you just ran 12 volt to the mtr it may be a ground.  With both not working I would suggest checking back through relays and switches.


----------



## 5466john (Oct 29, 2013)

one motor for each slide, not binding. Why both motors???????????????????? These things are crazy expensive!!


----------



## 5466john (Oct 29, 2013)

Ran a new ground and 12 volt directly to the motors , and nothing??


----------



## LEN (Oct 29, 2013)

That is why I said both motors going at once, next to impossible. The ground Idea might be.

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Oct 29, 2013)

Just can't see both mtrs going out at same time. The voltage is just reversed to the motors to go out or in. Try reversing the hot and neg at the motor. better yet remove the motor and do this.  When the slide stopped it had to trip something for both to quit.  The motors will cost around 500 bucks but I got one for 325.  mine also has a break on it that has to be tripped.  With a volt meter test both leads to the motor while disconnecte.  There should be 12 volts on one while going out and reverse to other on retract.  12 volt test light will also work.  No voltage either way and the problem is elsewhere.   Remember a ground is sometimes hard to get on fiberglass so go to a known good ground when testing.


----------

